# Where to get UK E-juice?



## Acidkill (9/10/19)

Morning Guys
Can anyone advise which vape stores stock e-juices from the UK?
Tried a few at vapecon, riot squad, IVG etc. 

My usual vape stores/sites don't seem to stock them


----------



## Room Fogger (9/10/19)

Acidkill said:


> Morning Guys
> Can anyone advise which vape stores stock e-juices from the UK?
> Tried a few at vapecon, riot squad, IVG etc.
> 
> My usual vape stores/sites don't seem to stock them


Hi @Acidkill , maybe post in the thread in the “who has stock” thread as well under the vendors portion on the forum, just scroll and check further down, they are unfortunately not able to respond in their capacity as suppliers/sellers in the general threads in this regard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Acidkill (9/10/19)

Cool, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas (9/10/19)

I have a bottle of Ultimate Puffs Red Velvet Cookie which is from the UK. Was excellent at first but got over it very quickly more than half a bottle left. If you are close to me you are more than welcome to take it. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Acidkill (11/10/19)

Thanks for your generosity @Wimmas 
Ill take you up on that offer...ill pm you


----------



## takatatak (11/10/19)

@Acidkill - not sure about Riot Squad but you can find IVG at Vaperite


----------



## Acidkill (11/10/19)

takatatak said:


> @Acidkill - not sure about Riot Squad but you can find IVG at Vaperite


great, thanks


----------



## Drikusw (11/10/19)

https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=riot-squad


----------

